# Is poodle hair wool?



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Judging by Ralphs reactions to haircuts I dont think his hair keeps him very warm in the winter. I keep him a bit longer when it's cold, because I think it provides some wind block, but thats about it. I think it's about as warm as if we cover our human ears with our human hair. In the winter I think it's nicer to have him shorter length. Ralph seems to enjoy the heat and will actually seek out the sun. Granted, we're not in Australia, so I'm not sure about *that* heat (jealous). Ralph, in his short cut doesnt seem to suffer in the heat nearly as much as the other dogs. He's still ready to run and run while furry dogs seem to stand around and pant. I think Ralph's coat is more like hair than wool (is what Im trying to say).

As for other breeds, I know for a fact that huskies and others suffer in the sumer months. It's not advised to shave down a double coated dog but I doubt it's providing them much in the way of air conditioning. They look and act miserable.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Im curious about this, Ive been worrying about what length to keep Lou's hair in the summer. When she had 3-4 inches of hair in the winter she was always panting and laying on the tile floor instead of the carpet, now that she is shaved she never pants, only after exercise and lays on thd carpet more than the tile... She now has 1/2 inch of hair...,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton had about 1.5 inches of hair for the fluffy bits for his HCC before we shaved him down to Miami. When he had 1.5 inches of hair, it was great for winter (not for his butt though) and he didn't seem to get too cold. Sometimes if he did, we would make him wear a coat so it wasn't that big of a deal. Nova did fine without it. She only had fluff on her entire legs but her body was shaved down with a 9 blade. I think the only reason why Shelton got more cold than her was because he has less fat than her. Nova isn't fat; she's nice and lean but has coverage around her ribs. 

According to a groomer I know, it's not a good idea to shave down "shedding" dogs. It ruins their coat when they grow it back out. Also, it has the potential for them to catch sunburns/hot spots. 

Shelton and Nova were both shaved all over with a 10 blade. They both have enough hair where its covering their skin, but short enough that I don't have to brush anything other than their pom poms. They seem to be doing fine in the heat unless they were running of course. They seem to be much happier with it and Im much happier with it due to the less grooming requirement . I think if you have your poodles shaved to the skin (show dogs?), you need to put on sunblock and what not and make sure they get minimal sun exposure so they don't get any hot spots or sun burns. 

just my two cents


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We always tried to discourage people with double coated dogs from shaving them down in the summer. It is, however, very important to keep up with professional grooms on these dogs so that the undercoat does not collect. If you keep that undercoat removed, the outer coat serves as a shade. It allows air to circulate and reach their skin.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

This question has come up a couple of times before, Technically because the definition is a little fuzzy it can be classified as wool or hair or fur.
Funnily enough when the first poodle was imported into nz round about 1930, the woman took a tuft of the coat into the nz wool board (wool has always been one of NZs biggest exports) to be identified and they ruled that it was wool so that's what I call it.

as for whether it keeps them warm or cool it seems to depend greatly on what they're used to and what condition the coat is in, Double coated breeds are often shaved in summer around here and the owners swear the dogs are more comfortable, as the owner of a gr and a groomer I think they'd be better off just stripping out undercoat regularly, but shaving is less bother so that's what they do.

I do know the people here who are into sports with their sibes and mals etc always work them at dawn while it's still cool so that would suggest that their coats even well tended don't keep them cool.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I find this thread incredibly interesting. We've only ever had chinese crested dogs (hairless) so we've never had to deal with the "to shave or not shave" dilemma... They don't pant unless incredibly hot so it's very easy to tell how they feel. Portia is my first furry pup and the whole hair issue sometimes confuses me. She pants all the time (which I realize is quite normal lol)... I took her to get groomed today and had her coat cut a little shorter to keep her cooler but when I picked her up and told the groomer about my overheating fear she told me their hair acts as insulation to keep them warm in winter and cool in summer and also confirmed that if the coat is cut too short you have to watch their skin for sunburn (which I am very familiar with with my cresties - lol)...

Anyways, looking forward to seeing more replies...

BTW here she is today after her haircut...


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

People around here always always always want their double coated dogs shaved down in summer. Pretty much everything gets shaved down during summer, no matter what I may say about keeping full coat on double coated dogs being better than shaving. People don't care to listen. They think the dog is hot, it's hot. It is insanely humid here though, so I'm not sure if it makes a difference or not. Growing up we shaved our Siberian because she got major hot spots in the summer. We never ever shaved our golden. Haven't had a poodle yet, but most of my customers get them cut shorter during summer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I've always heard poodles had hair. Like ours. Kris, and the others before him were in puppy cuts. It gets hot and yucky here too. For the double coats, keep the undercoat thin. Don't shave any dog, the coat acts as insulation, plus they won't get sunburned.


----------

